# Garter Stitch Afgan



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

This is a garter stitch Afgan and it is not my personal copy but a Link that I have found on the web. The following is a free link you can use if you so wish.

http://www.alpacabytes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/WEZGarterStAfghan.pdf


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really nice, like the design :-D


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for that link, i really do like that and it looks so simple, even i can do it


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This actually is a pattern taken from a Vogue magazine and is an Elizabeth Zimmerman pattern. This is not a link that should be freely distributed


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

chickkie said:


> This actually is a pattern taken from a Vogue magazine and is an Elizabeth Zimmerman pattern. This is not a link that should be freely distributed


It is a free web link. Not mine just something I have come across that appears to be free for all. I believe it has been part of a bought magazine at some point.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I like this one it is different. So I saved it to my file or I should say my ever growing to - do list. thanks


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

It's so nice that we're all monitered by the web police, wonder do you have to have a law degree for this :lol:


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

samazon said:


> It's so nice that we're all monitered by the web police, wonder do you have to have a law degree for this :lol:


 :thumbup: does it also mean that these self appointed moderators/web police, will be checking each and every link and reguest???
as it's not right just so pick the odd one and single him/her out, if you are going to force the issue on this, at least do it properly and jump on them all!!!

And NO i not saying it's right to direct link. or share what shouldn't be shared. i'm just saying if you are going to jump on one you should be prepared to do it to all..... or else just shut up and report the infraction to admin..


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

This looks nice  thank you


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I thank you for the patterns you post!!!!!! If I had this pattern at home or in a group of friends, I would share with them whatever I had. I share ALL of my patterns with anyone that wants them. If I get tattled on, so be it. It won't make me stop sharing with my friends, no matter where they are from.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great pattern ,thank you


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

PAJulian said:


> This is a garter stitch Afgan and it is not my personal copy but a Link that I have found on the web. The following is a free link you can use if you so wish.
> 
> http://www.alpacabytes.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/WEZGarterStAfghan.pdf


Thank you for the link I love the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I have read the instructions, could anyone tell me what it means by picking up the orphan stitches one at a time until 24 have been knitted. that bit got me stumped


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wondering how this would look in cotton for a bathroom rug? Thanks for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

jberg said:


> Wondering how this would look in cotton for a bathroom rug? Thanks for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


No reason why not. Just co-ordinate with bathroom would look lovely.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Unexpectedly, I liked it! Great design...thanks


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Have tried to download this link and cant!


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there, have tried 5 times to download, 5th attemped successful. Quite odd though the first4 times it was as my tablet kept flashing, in fact i thought it was going to switch itself off! Thanks so much for this pattern.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks PAJulian, for shaaring this link


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

The link keeps leading back to this forum thread--as if it is being edited in some way. Very strange there should be such controversy about what started to be a kind, generous thought.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I had no problems with this link this at all. It DL just fine


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

I knitted this as a baby blanket last year for the village's baker and wife for their first baby, Lucas. The pattern, from my EZ book, is a joy to make, and came up well in the requested colours of burgundy and grey.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Which EZ book was it in? I have several & don't remember seeing it. I'll have to go back & search thru them for the pattern.


Sherlock said:


> I knitted this as a baby blanket last year for the village's baker and wife for their first baby, Lucas. The pattern, from my EZ book, is a joy to make, and came up well in the requested colours of burgundy and grey.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice! thank you!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't particularly like all garter stitches but this one is really nice, plus the bonus of learning how to turn and wrap. :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Hmmm that's a new one for me too, never heard of orphan sts before. Might be a good question for the main forum :-D


----------



## Koala Bear (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi there from Australia.
I clicked on your link for the afghan, but it didn't load could you help me get it please?


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I realised what orphan stitches meant lol it's a DOH!! moment i'm afraid...
it is referring to the stitches that were left on the needle as you turned, so as you turn the corner on the work you start knitting those stitches again one by one using them up..


samazon said:


> Hmmm that's a new one for me too, never heard of orphan sts before. Might be a good question for the main forum :-D


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

blavell said:


> Which EZ book was it in? I have several & don't remember seeing it. I'll have to go back & search thru them for the pattern.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-garter-stitch-blanket-in-sheepsdown

It's in `The Opinionated Knitter'. The above link also cites other publications where it has appeared. It's a great fun knit. Garter stitch is never boring with EZ. I knit almost exclusively in GS these days. I think it's much underrated and lends itself wonderfully to geometric designs.


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-garter-stitch-blanket-in-sheepsdown
> 
> It's in `The Opinionated Knitter'. The above link also cites other publications where it has appeared. It's a great fun knit. Garter stitch is never boring with EZ. I knit almost exclusively in GS these days. I think it's much underrated and lends itself wonderfully to geometric designs.


It actually looks good in the one colour as the garter stitch seems to give it a natural beautiful shading.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link, it looks like a fun knit.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-garter-stitch-blanket-in-sheepsdown
> 
> It's in `The Opinionated Knitter'. The above link also cites other publications where it has appeared. It's a great fun knit. Garter stitch is never boring with EZ. I knit almost exclusively in GS these days. I think it's much underrated and lends itself wonderfully to geometric designs.


I didn't mean to insult the GS, Sherlock, especially after seeing this pattern. And I agree, who'd thunk it, that one color for the entire piece works so well.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Emell said:


> I didn't mean to insult the GS, Sherlock, especially after seeing this pattern. And I agree, who'd thunk it, that one color for the entire piece works so well.


It hadn't even crossed my mind as an `insult to GS'. Rather I'm a GS fanatic, warrior...whatever. IMHO I feel that knitting has to go through phases or trends; eg. fair isle, interarsia, lace, double knitting et alia. This is a good thing as we're all in different stages of our lives; skill levels; time available vs priorities; who we knit for..or not. Thus we favour what suits our criteria and morph into a different persona according to how our lives pan out.

I've enjoyed my time with the above techniques except double knitting which is moving up the list. In spite of this, I just love GS. Whilst it's basic, wonderfully mindless for some items, it demands concentration for ASJ which is richly rewarded as the jelly knitting (!) takes shape. Ditto this baby blankie and so many attractive, now designs. I hesitate to use the word fashion, as GS seems to be coming into its own as a knitting classic.

For me the thrill of the chase and challenge with GS is the tension/gauge. There's no room to botch or make do, if it's not even, needs must frog. GS takes no prisoners. I love it!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

You've certainly given me another way to think of GS, Sherlock! :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the "orphan st" explanation. That makes sense to me too :-D


----------



## GR8knitwit (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder, has anyone given this a go yet?
I did and i ripped it out, to me the holes created as you 'turn the corner' and start picking up the orphan stitches as the pattern calls them, were huge. or seemed so to me, i just wondered if i was doing something wrong.


----------



## KiraB44 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

